# Giro Range™ MIPS® Snowboard Helmet Review.



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Craig, LOVE IT!!!

Giro is in my family as well - Dad has (had) Giro MIPS, I had the Giro multi-impact foam (albeit I chose the wrong size - always telling myself I'm old, always telling myself I'm past my use-by date and bloated - needless to say it was the multi impact nylon that they use for....American Football grounds and that sort of stuff lol).

Helmets CAN be arbitrary - shell out for a $500 helmet vs a $109 jobbie that covers the basics - totally unnecessary spend... UNTIL THAT APP-MONITORING-80KMH-PIZZACNUT SMASHES INTO YOU FROM ABOVE.

I got both me n dad some Anon Wavecells this season (the Logan - same price, $400 a pop). Will never know (hopefully) if they work lol.

The MIPS vs. Wavecell vs. Koroyd discussion will be a good one to be part of in the next couple of years.

Blah, just rattling my mouth. Your reviews, your backdrops of the product - really appreciate it Craig! 🤘 (I hpe that's the "rock on!" sign)


----------

